# cult = λατρεία



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Επειδή βλέπω και σήμερα, στη στήλη του φίλτατου Χρήστου, τον τίτλο του βιβλίου _Cult of the Amateur_ να μεταφράζεται _Συρμός του ερασιτέχνη_, θα ήθελα να καταθέσω εδώ μερικές σκέψεις για το cult.

Θα το δούμε το *καλτ* στο ΛΝΕΓ και στο ΛΣΓ (αλλά όχι στο ΛΚΝ, που δεν έχει πολλά τέτοια μοντέρνα). Στο λεξικό έχουμε το άκλιτο επίθετο, «αυτός που απευθύνεται σε ειδικό κοινό» (π.χ. καλτ ταινία), δεν έχουμε δηλαδή «το καλτ» ή «η καλτ», και, πραγματικά, δεν διαπιστώνεται καθιερωμένη χρήση του «καλτ» σε θέση ουσιαστικού.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε και την ετυμολογία: από την αγγλική cult «λατρεία» (με θρησκευτική έννοια, καθώς και με τη σημασία της τυφλής προσωπολατρίας) < γαλλ. culte < λατ. cultus «εργασία – λατρεία» < colere «καλλιεργώ – λατρεύω»).

Σημ.: Τα _*προσωπολατρεία_ στο διαδίκτυο είναι λάθος. Η _προσωπολατρία_ όπως και η _ειδωλολατρία_ και καμιά 40αριά σε —_λατρία_ στο Αντίστροφο είναι παρασύνθετα, από τον _προσωπολάτρη_ και τον _ειδωλολάτρη_ και όχι σύνθετα από τη _λατρεία_ ή από το …_ (προσωπο)λατρεύω_.

Έτσι:
προσωπολατρία = personality cult
ηλιολατρία = sun worship
προγονολατρία = ancestor worship
ηρωολατρία = hero worship, hero cult
αρχαιολατρία = worship of antiquity, love of antiquity
φυσιολατρία = love of nature
μοιρολατρία = fatalism 
τυπολατρία = formalism, pedantry​
Πίσω στο _Cult of the Amateur_: Βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο να μεταφράζεται ο τίτλος _Η λατρεία του ερασιτέχνη_ και _Η λατρεία των ερασιτεχνών_ ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, (μία και μοναδική) _Η λατρεία του ερασιτεχνισμού_. Καταλαβαίνετε γιατί το προτιμώ: η γενική πτώση δεν είναι πάντα αντικειμενική (δηλ. κάποιος λατρεύει τον ερασιτέχνη). Υπάρχει και «η λατρεία μου για τα …». Η «λατρεία του ερασιτέχνη» μπορεί να δημιουργήσει σε κάποιους την απορία: «Τι λατρεύει ο ερασιτέχνης;». Ενώ ο ερασιτεχνισμός αποκλείεται να έχει λατρευτικές τάσεις. (Και, τέλος πάντων, θα μπορούσε και ο Χρήστος να το κάνει «Η μόδα του ερασιτεχνισμού», στο όριο του αποδεκτού.)

Με την ευκαιρία, να ξεθάψω την _αποθέωση_ (του ερασιτεχνισμού), την _ειδωλοποίηση_ (αν και δεν θα το έβαζα παρέα με τον «ερασιτέχνη») και να ομολογήσω πόσο μου αρέσει το ακόμα πιο σπάνιο _ινδαλματοποίηση_ (αυτά μας πηγαίνουν σε idolization, iconization και cultification).


----------



## Tonia (Apr 8, 2013)

Και πώς αποδίδουμε το "voodoo cults" (και μάλιστα στον πληθυντικό); Το είδα στη Wikipedia ως "λατρεία Βουντού". Το έχω δει και "λατρεία του Βουντού". Το βλέπω όμως να αναφέρεται και σκέτο "βουντού".:s

Έχω διαλέξει, προς το παρόν, το "λατρεία στα βουντού".


----------



## Tonia (Apr 8, 2013)

Χμ, θα το προχωρήσω λίγο, γιατί έχω πρόβλημα στο κείμενο. Το κείμενο είναι σημείωση και λέει: "This is not to denigrate voodoo cults or to cite them as an example of primitive mumbo jumbo. In fact, I don't want to denigrate mumbo jumbo either. Whether it is the modern financial system or voodoo ritual, symbolic magic works by the same essential principles"

Με ενδιαφέρουν οι δύο πρώτες προτάσεις, την τρίτη την έβαλα για καλύτερη κατανόηση. Την πρώτη πρόταση την έχω μεταφράσει ως εξής: "Με αυτό δε θέλω να μειώσω τη λατρεία στα βουντού ή να τα θέσω ως ένα παράδειγμα πρωτόγονης σαχλαμάρας". Μέχρι εδώ καλά. Μετά, όμως, τι θέλει να πει άραγε; ότι δε θέλει να μειώσει ούτε τις σαχλαμάρες; Ή μήπως αναφέρεται στον αφρικανικό θεό mumbo jumbo (πληροφορία από τη wikipedia, εννοείται). Και αν αναφέρεται στο θεό, δε θα έπρεπε να έχει κεφαλαία τα αρχικά γράμματα του ονόματός του; Εάν γράψω, λοιπόν, "δε θέλω να μειώσω ούτε τον ίδιο τον mumbo jumbo" δεν πρέπει να βάλω και μία δική μου σημείωση για το τι εννοεί; Και τι κάνουμε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις άραγε; Μπαίνουμε στο μυαλό του συγγραφέα με βουντού; Τον παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο; Πάμε και τον βρίσκουμε και, αφού μας απαντάει, τον σαπίζουμε στο ξύλο που δεν είχε στο μυαλό του, όταν έγραφε το βιβλίο, τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να συναντήσει ο μεταφραστής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2013)

Χμμ... το κείμενό σου αναφέρεται (υποτιμητικά) στα voodoo economics;

Και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να μπεις σε τόση λεπτομέρεια πια (εκτός αν κρίνεις ότι χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε).

Μήπως, αν έκανες τη σαχλαμάρα, ασυναρτησία; Λειτουργεί κάτι σαν:

_Με αυτό δε θέλω να μειώσω τη λατρεία βουντού ή να την παρουσιάσω ως παράδειγμα πρωτόγονης ασυναρτησίας. Δεν έχω καν πρόβλημα με τις ασυναρτησίες..._


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2013)

Χοντρικά, ως υπόθεση εργασίας:

Με αυτό δεν θέλω να μειώσω/απαξιώσω τη λατρεία (του) βουντού ή να τη θεωρήσω παράδειγμα πρωτόγονου φετιχισμού.

Θα επιμείνω στην επιλογή *λατρεία (του) βουντού*.

Αλλά να σκεφτούμε την εμμονή στα σύμβολα που υπονοείται με το mumbo jumbo.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2013)

According to the Concise Oxford English Dictionary:
Mumbo Jumbo is a noun and is the name of a grotesque idol said to have been worshipped by some tribes. In its figurative sense, Mumbo Jumbo is an object of senseless veneration or a meaningless ritual. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumbo_jumbo_(phrase)

Από το American Heritage:
mum·bo jum·bo
1. Unintelligible or incomprehensible language; gibberish.
2. Language or ritualistic activity intended to confuse.
3. A complicated or obscure ritual.
4. An object believed to have supernatural powers; a fetish.

Βέβαια, έχουμε ίσως ένα πρόβλημα στην κατανόηση τού τι είναι φετιχισμός...
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/04/05/fetiche/


----------



## Tonia (Apr 8, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο που διαθέσατε!

Nickel, έχει λογική αυτό που λες, και με βάση τους ορισμούς που παραθέτεις αλλά και με βάση το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου που αναφέρει την καταγωγή της λέξης. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι πως η λέξη αυτή (στα δικά μου αυτιά ίσως) έχει πολύ αρνητική χροιά (αυτό οκ, δε μας ενοχλεί στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο) αλλά βγάζει και μια χυδαιότητα. Επιμένω ότι σε εμένα ίσως ακούγεται έτσι. Δεν ξέρω λοιπόν αν θα ένοιωθα άνετα να τη χρησιμοποιήσω σε αυτό το (σχετικά σοβαρό) κείμενο. Όμως, δεν το απορρίπτω. Θα το ξαναδώ όταν κάνω το φινίρισμα και θα αποφασίσω, κυρίως επειδή συμφωνώ ότι το κείμενο αναφέρεται στην εμμονή με τα σύμβολα και ο φετιχισμός είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτό. 

Doctor, το κείμενο δεν αναφέρεται στο voodoo economics. Η σημείωση βρίσκεται στο εξής σημείο του κειμένου: "The foreign debt of a Third World country, again mere numbers in a computer, consigns its people to endless enslavement producing commodity goods that are shipped abroad. College students, ridden with anxiety, deny their dreams and hurry into the workforce to pay off their student loans, their very will subject to a piece of paper with magical symbols (“Account Statement”) sent to them once every moon, like some magical chit in a voodoo cult."

Μου άρεσε πάντως το "Δεν έχω καν πρόβλημα" (πρέπει να απελευθερώσω λίγο τη μετάφρασή μου, αυτό διαπιστώνω από τις μέχρι τώρα προτάσεις σας στα ερωτήματά μου). Και ναι, ίσως δεν υπάρχει καν λόγος να μπω στη διαδικασία για λεπτομέρειες (να αναφέρω τη θεότητα), αφού ούτε σίγουρη είμαι ότι αυτό εννοούσε (μα δε θα έβαζε τα αρχικά με κεφαλαία; ) ούτε και επηρεάζεται το γενικότερο νόημα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 9, 2013)

Αυτό που θα πω δεν έχει σχέση με τη μετάφραση της Τόνιας, αλλά γενικά με το cult. Σε μια ταινία που υποτίτλισα κάποτε, έδειχνε έναν νέο που είχε πάει σε κάποιο άσραμ στην Ινδία και είχε μια ατάκα περίπου σαν αυτή:
Their parents think they're in some sort of strange cult.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή και σε αντίστοιχες θα έλεγα ότι ταιριάζει να αποδοθεί ως *αίρεση* (ή ακόμα και *θρησκεία*, αναλόγως) γιατί αυτό είναι που εννοεί κατά βάθος ο νεαρός, και αυτό είναι που φοβούνται συνήθως οι γονείς. Το "λατρεία" εδώ δεν θα δημιουργούσε τους κατάλληλους συνειρμούς και δεν θα χτυπούσε τα κατάλληλα καμπανάκια.

Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρει η Τόνια, βέβαια, πολύ σωστά τα λέτε.


----------



## jmanveda (Apr 9, 2013)

Το CULT επιδέχεται και μετάφραση ως «δοξασία»
π.χ. GURU CULT = γκουρουδοξασία


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτό που θα πω δεν έχει σχέση με τη μετάφραση της Τόνιας, αλλά γενικά με το cult. Σε μια ταινία που υποτίτλισα κάποτε, έδειχνε έναν νέο που είχε πάει σε κάποιο άσραμ στην Ινδία και είχε μια ατάκα περίπου σαν αυτή:
> Their parents think they're in some sort of strange cult.
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή και σε αντίστοιχες θα έλεγα ότι ταιριάζει να αποδοθεί ως *αίρεση* (ή ακόμα και *θρησκεία*, αναλόγως) γιατί αυτό είναι που εννοεί κατά βάθος ο νεαρός, και αυτό είναι που φοβούνται συνήθως οι γονείς. Το "λατρεία" εδώ δεν θα δημιουργούσε τους κατάλληλους συνειρμούς και δεν θα χτυπούσε τα κατάλληλα καμπανάκια.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρει η Τόνια, βέβαια, πολύ σωστά τα λέτε.




Συμφωνώ με την γενική απόδοση του cult ως *αίρεση*. Ισχύει και καλύπτει τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. 


Ποιος θυμάται τα Παιδιά του Μο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2013)

Χρήσιμη η προσθήκη.

*cult* _noun_
1 a system of religious veneration and devotion directed towards a particular figure or object: _the cult of St Olaf_
- a relatively small group of people having religious beliefs or practices regarded by others as strange or as imposing excessive control over members: _a network of Satan-worshipping cults_
- a misplaced or excessive admiration for a particular thing: _the cult of the pursuit of money as an end in itself_
2 a person or thing that is popular or fashionable among a particular group or section of society:the series has become a bit of a cult in the UK
[as modifier]: _a cult film_

Στη σημασία «a relatively small group of people having religious beliefs or practices regarded by others as strange or as imposing excessive control over members: _a network of Satan-worshipping cults_» μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε την *αίρεση* και τη *θρησκεία*, εφόσον είναι σαφές ότι με την αίρεση δεχόμαστε ότι υπάρχει επίσημο δόγμα και παρεκκλίνουσα δοξασία. Επίσης, η _θρησκεία_ ίσως ταιριάζει (εμένα θα μου ταίριαζε εδώ καλύτερα από την _αίρεση_) μόνο επειδή έχει παρέα και το _strange_.


----------



## Tonia (Jan 20, 2019)

Το βρήκα πάλι μπροστά μου το _cult _ σε διαφορετικό context: _Visit the cult game online and win._ Μόνο διορθώνω και η υπάρχουσα μετάφραση είναι _λατρευτικό_. Θα το διορθώσω σε _λατρεμένο_. Θα μου άρεσε καλύτερα το _αγαπημένο_, ξέρω ότι δεν δίνει ακριβώς την έννοια του _cult_ αλλά μου ακούγεται πιο φυσικό. Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2019)

Το επίθετο *καλτ* έχει μπει και στα λεξικά. Στο Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας:

*καλτ *επίθ. {άκλ.}: καλλιτεχνικό (συνήθ. δημιούργημα ή καλλιτέχνης που, ενώ στην αρχή δεν είχε απήχηση, απέκτησε με τον καιρό φανατικό, αλλά εξειδικευμένο κοινό: _~ παράσταση/σκηνή, ~-αντεργκράουντ ταινία. Εμπορικός και - κινηματογράφος_ (βλ. _σινεφίλ_). II _~ προσωπικότητα/συγγραφέας._ II (ως ουσ.) _Από το κιτς στο ~._ Βλ. ρετρό. [<αγγλ. cult, 1961]

Στο διαδίκτυο θα βρεις και μερικά «καλτ παιχνίδι».

Αν δεν θέλεις το αγγλικό, δες αν σου κάνουν τα απλά (αν και ανακριβή) _δημοφιλές_ ή _κοσμαγάπητο_.


----------

